
Two Coasts. One Virus. New York Suffered Nearly 10 Times Worse Than California - eplanit
https://www.propublica.org/article/two-coasts-one-virus-how-new-york-suffered-nearly-10-times-the-number-of-deaths-as-california
======
ebg13
Some of the statements about population density in this article contradict the
information presented in
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_b...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population_density)
unless you use a very specific definition of "city".

The article calls SF the country's second densest city. It's not even the
second densest city with population over 75k. It's the second densest city not
in a larger city's metro area, and the gaps to NYC in both size and density
are huge. NYC has 900% more population at 60% greater density.

There are certainly many things that NY did wrong, but I think that the impact
of extreme clustering on in-cluster viral spread is too readily ignored, and
the opening of this article doesn't help that. There's a lot of very
interesting coverage in the rest of the article though, and you should still
read it anyway. Just maybe salt the first few pages and then read the rest of
it while saying "I salted the first few pages" like Murray would.

